
The Science of Insecurity, Meredith L. Patterson and Sergey - based2
https://media.ccc.de/v/28c3-4763-en-the_science_of_insecurity
======
based2
[http://langsec.org/](http://langsec.org/)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2300836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2300836)

[https://arxiv.org/abs/1010.5023](https://arxiv.org/abs/1010.5023) Yacc is
dead, Matthew Might, David Darais

